# Jon's Compositions



## OrphenFire

Hi all. I came across this site when searching for "classical communities" in Google. I wanted to find a good online community of people who can listen to and offer feedback on the music I compose. So as soon as I can I will be posting in the composers forum to see what people think of my music. Now a little bit more about me.

I'm a young man, over 20 but under 30. American. I've listened to classical music all of my life thanks to my father, who is a classical enthusiast, although he does not play an instrument nor does he compose. He just "gets it". Better than some musicians, I might add. Anyhow, thanks to the influence of his musical taste, I grew up with a love for classical. I have been composing music for about 6 years now, and I have greatly progressed in those years. I was preparing to attend a very prestigious university with one of the best Music courses, but with a new son it didn't work out. I hope to go back one day. I suppose you could say my only professional training in music was my "General Music" class in high school. I am entirely self taught on the piano, guitar and in composition. I have studied music theory but nowhere near the degree that I would need to in order to do what I really want to (hence the attempt at a professional education in music). I do have a very proficient understanding of music, especially given the fact that I have no training whatsoever.

Anyway, here is some music I have composed:

Symphony No. 4 Op. 9

Scherzo No. 1 Op. 10

I would appreciate constructive criticism


----------



## MJTTOMB

It's not bad. My only problem is that after listening, I have the impression of having listened to the same 4-chord progression for well over 10 whole minutes. Much could be done to make it a bit more interesting. The over-use of the cymbal crashes and percussion also seems a bit like a cheap "epic" trick. I think the piece would actually be better without it.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

very Interesting. But I agree with matt. The Percussion is cheap. What Composing program you use? Sibelius? Finale? Because you better get some good percussion sf2's or sfark's. But very Nice. I love the the symphony nº 4.


----------



## OrphenFire

Thanks for the feedback. I'm trying to avoid the feeling of redundancy within a single piece. That has to be one of the main problem areas that I face. As far as the cymbals, I actually didn't put much thought into them. I pretty much just layered them in. I'll look into improving them.

I use FL Studio to mix/compose, and the soundfonts are mostly Edirol Orchestral and a little Synful Orchestra.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Do you have a score? How much planning do you put into a piece before writing?

If you want to avoid reduncancy it may be worthwhile planning out the dramatic contour of the piece and then writing out a 'harmonic framework' that you can use. Then you can come up with your themes and, perhaps contrasting, and figure out how you want to use them within this framework.


----------



## OrphenFire

I don't usually plan a composition. Sometimes I do, but not often. My process sort of works like this:
I get in the mood to write music.
I play around with melodies on the piano.
Whenever I hear a melody that strikes me as interesting or promising, I compose music around it.
That usually becomes my main theme.
Then I write the rest of the piece around that music, which is what sometimes results in a redundant chord progression.

So what I need to work on is contrasting. Any ideas on how to practice that?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well - try working in the more traditional forms. Next time you get a them, decided to write it in a ternary form: ABA.
When you have your two themes work them into this structure.

In general I think its just important that you pay attention to the harmony, it shouldnt just support the melody - use it to drive the musics emotion and modulate to give contrast.

If you start in a major key then modulate to its Dominant (5th degree) for section B, and if you start in a minor key then transpose to its parallel major (i.e. cminor to cmajor).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Orphen fire*

Do you want me to be politically correct?

Well....do you want me to say that this is moving music or rather music for a movie? Not a symphony nor a scherzo but music *for movies indeed*. If you want to compose classical music, this is a clear waste of your time.

I don't like soundtrack music...I'd suggest to go to another kind of place.

Martin


----------



## Aramis

A movie-like indeed. 

I would be curious to hear your chamber music. This orchestral stuff reveals some skill but the effect is unlistenable, perhaps you was like "orchestra, orchestra, I'll make 34794474223 crashes per bar! " and that's the reason why it sounds "cheap" in terms of expression and whateveression.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont think its that..


----------



## OrphenFire

Honestly, my goal is to get into video game composition and/or filmscore composition. So I'm not surprised you recognized that. It wasn't exactly subtle. So I'm not at all offended by the remarks.

However, I am going to work on the cymbals, like I said.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*message in Spanish..to be translated...*

"el que nace para pito nunca lllega a corneta"

Martin


----------



## OrphenFire

I have some questions. I'm planning on scoring the Scherzo. My question is, how do I score the timpani and how do I score the cymbals? Don't worry, I'm going to get rid of a lot of the cymbals, maybe entirely. I'm not exactly experienced in scoring.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*My son is a musician*

Some people here said he's not talented...I think he is.

Take a look:

Somebody put this...on youtube.






His name is john nathaniel, you can find plenty of his music, he's also a producer...two golden record one.






with a friend he composed "song for a hero" having a movie in mind.

Go and see it, it is great!!!!!!

http://www.myspace.com/video/johnnathanielmusic/teaser-new-single-song-for-a-hero/61423386

No complexes (he studied classical piano when he was 5) . No he preferrs rock and that is ok!

I'd like to have good or bad comments.

Martin

:trp:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Timpani are just scored as any other instrument - they are pitched.

Cymbal, make sure you specify the type and just score the rhythm on a single line:


----------



## LarsikComposer

I agree with the other guys here. Too much cymbals, so the effect disappear. Anyway, I think
you have done a good job composing this. Your piece is definitely listenable


----------



## OrphenFire

Thanks for all of the feedback.  I have been adjusting my music and avoiding the overuse of cymbals. And thanks emiellucifuge for your scoring help.

Btw, here's one of the first symphonic (cinematic) pieces I wrote a long time ago.

Symphony No. 1 Op. 1


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

OrphenFire said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback.  I have been adjusting my music and avoiding the overuse of cymbals. And thanks emiellucifuge for your scoring help.
> 
> Btw, here's one of the first symphonic (cinematic) pieces I wrote a long time ago.
> 
> Symphony No. 1 Op. 1


I think the Symphony Nº 4 is better. Looks very style-ish of the sweden, norway... Progressive i have heard good stuff and bad stuff. The end could have been more Interesting. It looked poor in the end. But good job


----------



## OrphenFire

Thanks Ricardo. I have a new one, which I wrote for my son, William.

Symphony No. 7 Op. 15


----------

